# any body deal with 7.62's



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

I have a 7.62x59 the gun is stamped 1955 but has a strange emblem on it, can find the value on this gun


----------



## bassfisher1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Would be nice to see pics of it. Might be able to help you out.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Ya, gonna need alittle more info than that


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Im sorry my pc took a dump as i was posting this thread. It seems to look like a nagant 91/30. but its allot shorter in length.odd symbol. and stamped 1955, im gonna get a pic this week. I was wondering if theres any avid 7.62 shooters on. that could give me a little advice about 7.62 in general. best placeto buy shells what to watch for while shoot etc, thanks all


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Could be a Mosin M38 Carbine
There has to be stampings on it somewhere


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

ya im trying to clean it up a lil to get a better picture of the stamp... thanks for the help


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Are you sure the cartridge is a 7.62x59 and not a 7.62x54? have not heard of the chambering 7.62x59.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

does it have a bayonet on the right side of the barrel by the muzzle and a stubby bolt handle ?


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

from my understanding czech ammo used to be marked 7.62x59, that was their way of labeling 7.62x54R, and adopted the method in 1959, hence the 7.62x59. which would explain it...BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT the fact that you have markings from 1955 throws that theory out haha


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

for some reason i cant get my pc to upload my photos its driving me crazy! I was told that it was a 7.62x59... but i could only find 7.62x54 on gun broker.com, it has the bayonet on the right side and a stubby stock,


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

sounds like a Mosine Nagant rifle the only ones ive ever seen were 7.62 x 54 - does that rifle have an engraving on the barrel or on the rifle anywhere that says CIA Fla. ? I have heard that sometimes Century International Arms mis-stamps rifles


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

if all else fails I can do a chamber casting of it and ill tell you for sure what it is.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

the symbol on it is very small, its two oak branches or olive with the letters R/R


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

there are a lot of them in Afghanistan or at least there were in the 1990's seems like everyone had one version or another,,if they did not have AK's


----------



## Boondock77 (Nov 28, 2007)

More than likely a Mosin... and from descriptions might be a carbine... it most likely fires the 7.62x54r... someone mentions the 7.62x59 being czech(which is partial correct, still a 7.62x54r, and more commonly named a silver tip.) Perhaps you mixed up the shorter version of the 7.62x54r with the 7.62x39 which is fired from an sks/ak-47 platform. the Sks would be significatly shorter than the mosin...

Is it bolt action/Auto?...Detachable mag?...Sights?...any other identifying marks? Cleaning rod?


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

M44.romania,7.62x54


----------



## Boondock77 (Nov 28, 2007)

Makes sense...


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Ya .not worth much still pretty neat


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Those m44 and m38 mosin cabine are usually pretty good shooters. I have had one of each and gotten good accuracy with both. If the bore is good and the bolt not sloppy loose they usually shoot pretty fair.


----------

